# Meshuggah - Demiurge Guitar Cover (1080p Head Stock Cam)



## RGA8 (Apr 15, 2012)

Let me know what you guys think. 



GEAR: 

Carvin DC800 http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/dc800

Line 6 Pod Farm http://line6.com/podfarm/

Cubase http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cubase/start.html

Windows Movie Maker http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-live/movie-maker-get-started

Home Made Head Stock Camera Mount 

iPhone 4s

GLIF+ iPhone Tripod Mount http://www.studioneat.com/products/glifplus


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 15, 2012)

awesome cover! nowadays whenever i hear demiurge i think of thenocturnal666 haha


----------



## JimboLodisC (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 15, 2012)

i NEED a mini tab for the "heavyasfuck" section hahah


----------



## RGA8 (Apr 15, 2012)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> i NEED a mini tab for the "heavyasfuck" section hahah



So you need a tab for the whole song?


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 15, 2012)

^


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 15, 2012)

what camera u using dude? its pretty cool


----------



## RGA8 (Apr 15, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> what camera u using dude? its pretty cool



I added a gear list to my original post at the top for you.


----------



## ara_ (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice, dude! I love that song, and I think you really nailed it


----------

